# Rx's Log



## djrx06 (Nov 1, 2002)

I have been lifting for about almost 8 years now but I have been off and on because I played baseball at Florida State University.  I didn't play too much so I decided to hit the books and the weight room.  I really really enjoy working out and cardio.  I try and train cardio as if I was still playing baseball.  I'd much rather sprint than run long distances.  I unfortunately landed in the hospital about two months ago for about 2 weeks and really lost some strength and weight but now I am back in the mix and am feeling real good and healthy.  When I played baseball, I used to check in around 195 but I took an extended break from the gym and got back into it once I realized I needed to.  I am looking to drop more body fat... Any suggestions??

Stats:

Height: 5'10"
Weight 210


Current work out..... 

Monday- Chest/Tri's - Abs/Cardio
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Day Off - Abs/Cardio
Thursday- Back/Bi's
Friday- Shoulders - Abs/Cardio
Sat - Day off
Sun - Day off

1. 15 minute warm up on treadmill

2. 1 warm up set per excercise(3-5 excercises per body part)

3. 3 sets max weight for 12-15 reps per excercise.

Abs Consist of various excercises done 20-25 reps
Cardio Consists of lots of sprinting(30min.)  and/or Long jogs(20min.)

Anyways,  Fill me in on what you guys do...... I would like to hear about it..... I have been thinking of pyramid training, what are the benefits from that?


Rx.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

If you wanna drop bodyfat you'll have to paya bit attention to the ol' eating plan, seen as how you've been lifting for about 8 years.

So post up what you eat and let us see.


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 1, 2002)

*True.....eating plan does help*

I have always been very good with what I have eaten until I started working in this small town in South Georgia.  I slacked for a little bit but now I am back on track.

6:00am

Protein shake

7:00 am
1 Fruit (Apple/Orange/Banana) or yogurt
1 Bowl of oatmeal

10:00 am
1 serving of tuna salad (1 teaspoon of reduced calorie mayo)

12:00 pm
1 grilled chicked sandwich (plain)
1/2 cup of yellow rice or sweet potato

2:00 pm
Protein shake or EAS Low Carb Bar

4:00
1 serving tuna salad (1 teaspoon of reduced calorie mayo)
1 Fruit

7:00
Work out

8:30 or 9:00
Post Workout - Protein Shake
1 grilled chicken breast or Tuna steak

I really haven't done much research into the eating but I know that I am monitoring what goes in pretty well and I try to eat on the same schedule.  Hoepfully you can give me some tips....

Rx


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: True.....eating plan does help*



> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> I have always been very good with what I have eaten until I started working in this small town in South Georgia.  I slacked for a little bit but now I am back on track.
> 
> 6:00am
> ...


----------

